# Diagrama tv Rania 29m62 chasis MA1 40-00nx56-mar1xg



## josetecnico (Jul 1, 2017)

Saludos amigos del foro tengo este tv el cual tiene unas resistencias quemadas R816A y R818 las cuales no se su valor he encontrados unos diagramas pero son confusos aparesen las resistencias que mensiono pero hay dos valores no se cuales debo utilizar este tv es de 29",he hecho pruebas con el TH fuera y un foco de 60w etre colector y emisor enciende el foco apenas conecto en el toma +B 80voltios 3 segumdos despues aumeta la luminocidada del foco +B 122 voltios voltajes del vertical -17v/ +17v 7 sundos despues baja luminocidad del foco +B 22 voltios vertical -10 v +10 v no se cual deberia ser el +B en este chasis en un diagrama que se parese bastante al que estoy reparando  dice que el vertical debe ser -14/ +14 voltios componentes principales fuente : JCS7N60F NPC1337, vertical LA78141 Horizontal D5024 Microjungla TDA11145PS N3/3 ( no encuentro datasheet) Q802 2N5551 ( en el diagrama que baje es un mosfet BS170) tengo el chasis totalmente desconectado del resto del tv al conectar la pantalla, el yugo y parlantes con lampara en serie en la entrada el foco enciende y apaga enciende y apaga constantemente  sera la fuente pregunto si alguien puede o tiene el diagrama o sabe cuanto es el +B se lo agradesco por favor ...


----------



## elgriego (Jul 1, 2017)

Buenas noches jose,ese tv ,lo conocemos en Argentina como al Bgh BT 2109 USM Las resistencias a las que te referis son de los siguientes valores R 818 = 820 ohm,R 816 A = 150 ohm

En el siguiente link hay una referencia al circuito de la fuente.

http://tv.yoreparo.com/reparacion_d...s-ma1-40-00nx56-mar1xg-diagrama-t1713233.html

en este otro,tenes un diagrama completo,fijate si corresponde al equipo que estas reparando.

http://www.archivotecnicosaurios.co...00NX56-MAN1XG---NX56LA_Manual_de_servicio.pdf

En teoria ,ese equipo que estas reparando ,la fuente en stby ,entrega 80v y en modo trabajo 125v esta condicion se da en equipos con trc de 25 y 29 pulgadas ,en equipos de 21,el +b es de 108v  en algunas versiones,y 105v en otras.

Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 2, 2017)

> nos diagramas pero son confusos aparesen las resistencias que mensiono pero hay dos valores no se cuales debo utilizar este tv


en el mismo diagrama suele decir que para que versión son los valores,
por ejemplo  el mismo diagrama para tv's de 14 o de 29 pulgadas 
solo tenes que leer bien ,por lo general tienen un cuadro donde identifica los valores para un modelo u otro

PD:
saludos don griego ¡¡¡


----------

